# Keha Sport Hannover



## ve1n (9. April 2003)

der ******** Laden den es gibt!!!

Die wollten mir mal wieder nichts verkaufen. Nachdem sie mich vor ein paar Jahren mal rausgeschmissen haben, weil ich mir Schuhe kaufen wollte, wurde ich heute mal wieder prächtig bedient(und mit Sicherheit das letzte mal).
Eigentlich wollte ich nur Pedale kaufen. Ähnlich wie DMR V8. Das einzige was da war, waren irgendwelche FELT BMX Pedalen mit Reflektor für 12 Euro. Und als ich gefragt habe, ob es auch andere Pedale im Angebot gab wars dann vorbei!?
Es vielen Sprüche wie: "Ich bin ein Händler und kein Wunschkonzert" oder "Du willst die DMR, der andere möchte die Brave Machine!!! Dann müßte ich ja 50 Pedale im Laden haben" Und so weiter und so weiter... Dann sollte ich übrigens noch ein Spion von Cosmis Sports gewesen sein...

Achja und Vorbauten gabs nach der Pedal geschichte nicht mehr für mich...      

Denkt euch euren Teil. Bin scheinbar nicht der einzige mit solchen Erfahrungen.


----------



## mischuwi (9. April 2003)

Hehe!

Schön das du es jetzt auch gemerkt hast!  Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum eigentlich ALLE Hannoveraner, die ein wenig was von MTB verstehen von diesem Etablissement Abstand nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (9. April 2003)

hay ihrs!

eigentlich kann mensch den laden nur noch nutzen, um sich abzureagieren oder um sich zu belustigen! kaufen ist da sowieso tabu! zum thema keha gab´s auch schon mal einen thread! einfach mal die suche benutzen!
wir sollten für den sommer mal ein kabarett-programm für bikerInnen in gang schmeissen! treffpunkt ist dann samstag-morgen am steintor und dann am besten mit einer riesenhorde alle mit bikes in den laden (können sie nämlich gar nicht ab)! danach geht´s dann mit bester laune in den daasta!  

momme!


----------



## sosh (9. April 2003)




----------



## Rabbit (10. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *hay ihrs!
> 
> wir sollten für den sommer mal ein kabarett-programm für bikerInnen in gang schmeissen! treffpunkt ist dann samstag-morgen am steintor und dann am besten mit einer riesenhorde alle mit bikes in den laden (können sie nämlich gar nicht ab)! danach geht´s dann mit bester laune in den daasta!
> *


Zu so einem Event würde ich sogar extra aus Hamburg anreisen  

Also momme, sag rechtzeitig bescheid 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## rewi17 (10. April 2003)

Fahrt einfach nach Hameln da gibt es einige gute Läden ist nur circa 45 km entfernt. Die Läden sind alle vom Bahnhof innerhalb von 10 min zu erreichen.Alle grosen Marken sind hier vertreten und zubehör gibt es ohne ende.Der topladen ist das FUN CORNER. Also auf nach Hameln auch die revire Klüt ,Süntel ,Schweineberg,Deister  sind eine Reise wert.


----------



## jocke (10. April 2003)

ich kann nur beide themen bestätigen, wollte mal bei keha nach schuhen sehen und mußte mir von dem oberzampano ersteinmal anhören, wie sch... doch die eine marke wäre und wenn ich sie dann doch haben wollte, solle ich sie lieber bei karstadt kaufen und nicht aus seinem regal nehmen. er braucht sie wahrscheinlich noch für weitere aufsätze dieser art. dagegen ist das fun-corner in hameln echt ein netter und fairer laden wo man auch hinkommen kann wenn man keine geschichten will!!


----------



## Quen (10. April 2003)

Und was möchtest Du uns damit sagen...?


----------



## Stoppelhopser (12. April 2003)

Zum Thema Keha habt Ihr echt recht. Wollte einmal fürs RR Campa- Ausstattu8ng haben. Wollten die mir noch nicht ma bestellen. Da hörts doch echt auf. Doch alles Mafioso.

Aber: in welchem anderen Laden hat man denn die Chance, von einem GS- III Profi bedient zu werden ?
Meine Roman Jördend. Da drängt sich doch einem die  Frage auf, warum seine Eltern den eigenen Radladen in Ronnenberg verkauft haben (wo nu auch nix mehr klappt) und als Verkäufer bei Keha zu arbeiten??

Denn merke- niemand ist unnütz- Er kann immer noch als schlechts Beispiel dienen.

Kennt denn wer einen Radladen in Hannover, wo man noch schrauben lassen kann und freie Beratung bekommt?

Gruß, Stoppelhopser


----------



## Michael Sch (13. April 2003)

Hallo 
Na dann weiß ich ja zu mindestens welcher laden in Hannover nicht zu entfehlen ist   Aber gibt es auch welche die man entfehlen kann und die mir als ahnungslosem Anfänger auch wirklich eine vernünftige Beratung bieten und nicht nur das was sie da haben verkaufen wollen


----------



## sosh (13. April 2003)

hi,
kann dir ATB empfehlen!

http://www.atb-sport.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke80 (10. Mai 2003)

ja! ich gehe auch zu atb. der laden ist einfach super!


----------



## sosh (10. Mai 2003)

@zecke80

kommste aus hannover?
wenn ja, wo und was fährst du denn so?


sosh


----------



## zecke80 (13. Mai 2003)

kennste bad nenndorf? 
fahre im deister. wenn meine karre wider fit ist (steuersatz und hr-nabe geschronzt - scheiß grimeca) wollen wir mal wieder aufs expogelände. ist mal ganz witzig da, find ich.


----------



## Deistersause (15. Juni 2003)

Leider haben die in Bad Nenndorf kaum MTB-Sachen; ich war auch mal bei KEHA und der Oberverkäufer hat mich "vollgelabert" wie ******* er es findet, dass die heutige Jugend nur möglichst billig kaufen will und somit keine in Deutschland produzierten Artikel kauft. O-Ton: "Dann seid ihr bald voll am Arsch"


----------



## Bohne (17. Juni 2003)

Habe vor 2 Jahren zwei Federgabeln fuer zwei MTBs bei Keha einbauen lassen. Beim Austausch der einen Gabel habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass die Gabel am unteren Schaftende angeschliffen wurde, vermutlich mit einem Schleifstein.
Auf telefonische Rueckfrage wurde ich recht schnell angebruellt, was ich den wolle, ob ich betrunken sei, das man keine Gabel anschleifen wuerde, was diese Unterstellung solle, ausserdem haett's doch gehalten, die Garantie sei ja eh abgelaufen. Ich solle vorbeikommen, aber das erspare ich mir lieber ... werde den Laden wohl nicht mehr betreten.
Leider habe ich es nicht frueher gemerkt, haette zwar wohl auch nichts gebracht, aber ich haette dann dort nichts mehr gekauft.


----------



## Leinetiger (16. April 2007)

Ich war letztens auch mal zufällig in dem Laden, weil ich auf der Suche nach Latex Schläuchen und evtl nach der Tubeless Milch war...

Latex Schläuche gibt es laut dem kleinen dicken Mann hinter der Kasse nicht.
Und wie ich mir nur einbilden konnte zu behaupten das die Tubeless Milch gut sei.
Er hat doch schließlich 5 Jahre Rennerfahrung und weiß mehr als ich.
Zudem hat der Chef den Laden seit 20 Jahren und noch nie hat jemand danach gefragt. Was ich mir denn überhaupt einbilden würde sowas zu fragen und dann noch zu behaupten das nen Schlauch Pannenanfälliger sei....

Ich gehe da nie wieder rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2007)

Rad für meine Frau gekauft,  Farbe nach Wahl Wintersonderaktion. Gewählt dunkelblau nach Muster, passend zur Gabel, weiße Schriftzüge am Rahmen. Rad fertig  : Farbe hellblau metallic, Schriftzüge rot mit Goldrand.
Reklamation : Antwort : verpißt euch, Ihr habt bezahlt der Rest ist mir egal.
blau ist blau und gut und tschüss.Ich war zudem einmal LIVE dabei, als ein Kunde aus dem Laden geworfen wurde weil er mit einem nicht dort gekauften Rad im Laden zur Reparatur war !!

Später hat meine Frau mal 2 Paar Socken kaufen wollen. An der Kasse 4,- EURO Bearbeitungsgebühr wg. EC-Karten Zahlung bei zu geringem Betrag ( 20,- EURO)

Am Anfang dachte ich, ich bin ein Einzelfall was die besch..... Behandlung angeht. Dann habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet und seitdem frage ich mich wovon die leben !!!

Zum Glück ist die Auswahl auf dem Markt groß genug nicht nur in einem Laden kaufen zu müssen. Meine Empfehlung lautet, bei diesem Laden die Dinge zu kaufen, die kein anderer führt oder zu deren Preis anbietet.


----------



## Baschdl (16. April 2007)

Radkontor ist, wie ich finde, in Hannover immer eine gute Alternative!


----------



## zaphodb520 (17. April 2007)

Alle Sachen, die ich nicht selbst machen kann, bringe ich zu Connis Radshop in der Königsworther Straße. War bis jetzt immer o.k.


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. April 2007)

@ roudy_da_tree

Hast Du sowas wie ne Auftragsbestätigung für das Bike? Oder Zeugen für die Bestellung? 
Tausch das Rad einfach um gegen entweder eins in bestellter Farbe, fordere  eine Minderung oder das komplette Geld zurück. Wenn Sie das Rad nicht annehmen wollen droh mit nem Anwalt oder zeig den Laden einfach an. Als Händler ist Keha verpflichtet auf eine dieser Vorschläge einzugehen.

Keha sollte meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur O-, A- und MuVi-Saft verkaufen, passt besser in deren Geschäftspolitik. Wobei, wenn man dann des ausgestellten Bananen-Saft kaufen will, würde man nicht bedient werden weil der ja eh nur Mist ist und keiner sowas trinkt....


----------



## stick007 (17. April 2007)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe bis vor kurzem auch in Hannover gewohnt. Mich wundert es immer wieder, daß es diesen Laden noch gibt. Stammkundschaft kann Keha doch bei Ihrem teilweise ja schon asozialen Verhalten gar nicht haben. Es gibt ja schon mehrere Threads wo das (negative) Geschäftsgebären der Keha Mitarbeiter dargestellt wird. Selbst wenn die Räder verschenken würden, würde ich da nicht mehr hingehen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom de la zett (17. April 2007)

Lieblingsspruch in dem Etablissement ist auch:
" Ihr wollt doch nur gucken, kaufen tut ihr es dann woanders ! "

.... warum wohl .... ?

Schön war auch mein erster Kontakt mit dem Laden, als sich vor meinen Augen der Cheffe und Zweitcheffe gegenseitig anbrüllten, wer nun bei H96-Triathlon mehr zu sagen hat. 

Einfach "ohne Worte".... obwohl ich jemanden kenne, der tatsächlich gute Erfahrungen mit Keha gemacht hat. Sonst ist der Beste Weg wohl: schnell rein, billig nen gutes Angebotrad kaufen und dann NIE wieder dahin gehen  ;o)


----------



## slaine (17. April 2007)

Unfassbar was man über den Laden so liest. Hab ihn noch nie betreten und werde es auch nicht freiwillig - ist mir auch ein Rätsel wie sich der Laden halten kann.
War bislang immer bei ATB, kann ich auch nur empfehlen  
Bikestation BS bei Braunschweig will ich mir auch mal anschauen, haben im webshop ja interessante Sachen im Angebot


----------



## lauenauer (17. April 2007)

Doch guck dir das mal an, hat echt Unterhaltungswert. Wenn mans nicht erlebt hätte würde man es echt nicht glauben.

Ein paar von den Angestellten waren auch gar nicht schlecht. Aber die halten es ja auch nicht länger aus als die Kunden.....


----------



## JanV (17. April 2007)

also wenn ich mal da in der Nähe bin gehe ich da auf alle Fälle hin und stelle schwierige Fragen.


----------



## hifi-corsa (18. April 2007)

JanV schrieb:


> also wenn ich mal da in der Nähe bin gehe ich da auf alle Fälle hin und stelle schwierige Fragen.




 

...ich vermute,dann kriegste gleich was auf die Fresse    

Ich war da vor Jahren auch mal nur so zum gucken drin und hab auch kurz mit einem von denen gequatscht...der war zu mir eigentlich ganz korrekt;aber ich wollt ja auch nur mal reinschauen und hab nix kompliziertes gefragt.

Bei ATB war ich 2x und die waren auch immer absolut korrekt....und da habsch sogar was gekauft;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (19. April 2007)

Bei ATB freue ich mich immer über die Kostenvoranschläge, ich hab gestern meine Laufräder abgeholt und 30,- weniger zahlen müssen als Vorrauskalkuliert.

Bei Keha wollte ich vor 11 Jahren mal was kaufen, nen Querzugträger für Cantis, wollten Sie mir nicht verkaufen weil die Shimano Triangel sowieso besser ist...


----------



## Monday (19. April 2007)

Bin fast seit 14 Jahren sehr zufriedener Keha Sport Kunde. Ich hab immer alles bekommen was ich haben wollte, egal welche exotische Sonderbestellung. Garanitiefälle sind immer sehr schnell abgewickelt worden. Saugeile Preise.

Die Qualität der Verkäufer ist wieder besser geworden, läßt aber noch Wünsche offen. Am besten gleich zu Eddie oder Florian.

Ciao


----------



## stick007 (20. April 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> [...]
> Am besten gleich zu Eddie oder Florian.
> 
> Ciao



Eben gerade nicht.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## winx (21. April 2007)

Ich empfehle Lindenrad (www.lindenrad.de). Kompetent, nett und nicht überteuert.


----------



## Magman202 (21. April 2007)

Die Siete von Linderad ist ein Fall für sich - gibts da auch was anderes ausser grünen Hollandräder oder finde ich das Angebot des Ladens nicht?

Am geilsten finde ich sowieso die Seite wo Großspurig verkündet wird wir haben die geilsten Preise und wenn man dann sich die Seite anschaut steht nirgens ein Preis.......und das bei rund der Hälfte der gesammten Dealer - Normal ist das nicht oder?

Über Keha Sport habe ich bereits Beiträge von 2000 gelesen und bis Heute hat sich nichts verbessert dieser Laden ist und bleibt sicherlich ein Schandfleck in der Szene.


PS: Hoffe Linderad gibt bald seine ICQ Nummer bekannt hätte schon ein paar Fragen zum Sortiment

Gruß
Magman


----------



## Acki (22. April 2007)

Magman202 schrieb:


> PS: Hoffe Linderad gibt bald seine ICQ Nummer bekannt hätte schon ein paar Fragen zum Sortiment



Ruf doch einfach an.


----------



## src (26. April 2007)

Gestern bei KeHa nachm Rad gucken ....
Nunja.. genaue Angaben zum Kiez Comp konnte mir der Praktikant/Azubi Bengel (sah ziemlich jung aus).
Und als ich dann den Kohlefaser Rahmen der an der Wand hinangefasst habe, kamen vom kleinen dicken mann die bemerkungen:,, Nicht Abreißen ist teuer....vorsichtig anfassen!" 
Dacht mir : ich bin ja nicht behindert...
Also werd dem nächst auch nur noch zu Atb gehen, Personal meiner Meinung nach 10ma kompetenter


----------



## Kapuziner (26. April 2007)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Lieblingsspruch in dem Etablissement ist auch:
> " Ihr wollt doch nur gucken, kaufen tut ihr es dann woanders ! "



Geiler Spruch! Einmal zu mir gesagt und ich hÃ¤tte denen einen einstÃ¼ndigen Monolog Ã¼ber Dienstleistung und Kundenorientierung gehalten. Mit dem Endergebnis, dass sie mich wahrscheinlich hinterher rausgeschmissen hÃ¤tten, weil ich wenigstens im Mittelteil ordinÃ¤r ausfallend geworden wÃ¤re. 

Auch ich hasse diesen Laden, zumal ich dort schon vor 6 oder 7 Jahren Ã¤hnliche Erfahrungen gamacht habe, wie einige von Euch jetzt. 

Wollte mich da mal Ã¼ber MARIN-Bikes erkundigen. Die Antwort ging in die Richtung: âKauf Dir lieber ein richtiges Bike.â Eins A-Beratung sage ich Euch. Da kommt man als Einsteiger immer wieder gerne hin  

Egal, einfach nicht drÃ¼ber nachdenken.


----------



## schwermetall (28. April 2007)

src schrieb:


> Gestern bei KeHa nachm Rad gucken ....
> Nunja.. genaue Angaben zum Kiez Comp konnte mir der Praktikant/Azubi Bengel (sah ziemlich jung aus).
> Und als ich dann den Kohlefaser Rahmen der an der Wand hinangefasst habe, kamen vom kleinen dicken mann die bemerkungen:,, Nicht Abreißen ist teuer....vorsichtig anfassen!"
> Dacht mir : ich bin ja nicht behindert...
> Also werd dem nächst auch nur noch zu Atb gehen, Personal meiner Meinung nach 10ma kompetenter


 
Das Eddi manchmal Aussetzer hat ist ja bekannt, 
ansonsten habe ich Florian immer sehr nett in Erinnerung.
Was die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter betrifft, so kann ich zumindest Olli empfehlen wenn jemand Fragen zum Thema Dirt+Downhill hat.
Zum Thema ATB: Klar hat Leo eine sehr große Erfahrung zum Thema CC+Marathon, aber wer mal von ihm Teile zum "Sonderpreis" gekauft hat, dürfte anschließend eher ein leeres Portemonnaie haben.
Vermutlich hat jeder Laden so seine Schwächen, 
dennoch den größten Unterhaltungsfaktor hat, zumindest für den unbeteiligten Besucher, ganz klar Keha, wenn Eddi so richtig in Stimmung ist.  

Ach ja, zum Thema Rahmen an der Wand.
Ich habe vor vielen Jahren einen Kunden bei ATB gesehen, der hat einen sauteuren (und vor allem sauleichten) Alu Rahmen von der Wand geholt.
Noch ehe Leo was sagen konnte, hatte der Typ ihn im Montageständer eingespannt.
Na super, anschließend war das Unterrohr ovalisiert und der Rahmen verkauft  .
Also ich denke, das geht schon klar wenn man einen Kunden darauf hinweist, dass man bei sehr teuren Produkten auch sehr vorsichtig sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapuziner (29. April 2007)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Ach ja, zum Thema Rahmen an der Wand.
> Ich habe vor vielen Jahren einen Kunden bei ATB gesehen, der hat einen sauteuren (und vor allem sauleichten) Alu Rahmen von der Wand geholt.
> Noch ehe Leo was sagen konnte, hatte der Typ ihn im Montageständer eingespannt.
> Na super, anschließend war das Unterrohr ovalisiert und der Rahmen verkauft  .
> Also ich denke, das geht schon klar wenn man einen Kunden darauf hinweist, dass man bei sehr teuren Produkten auch sehr vorsichtig sein sollte.



Hallo Schwermetall,

natürlich gebe ich Dir recht, einen teuren und hochwertigen Rahmen von der Wand nehmen und ihn in den Montageständer einspannen, da würde ich im Leben nicht drauf kommen. Und natürlich muss ein Berater, bzw. Verkäufer auch darauf hinweisen dürfen. 
ABER, es ist halt auch immer eine Frage des WIE. Wenn ich dabei den Calenberger Bauernslang auspacke und mich benehme wie Psycho-Dad, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es hier thematisiert wird.
Ich bleibe dabei. Kundenorientierung sieht anders aus. Verkaufen auch. Und ich frage mich ohnehin, wie dieser Laden so lange überleben konnte.

Auf ein anständiges Kapuziner am Annaturm,
KAPUZINER


----------



## frankie07 (29. April 2007)

war am sa auch zu besuch. hab mich nachem bike um die 500 euro umgeschaut, und hielt dem verkÃ¤ufer (leicht rote haare,25-30) erstmal ne angebot von karstadt (aber schon verworfen) unter die nase. daraufhin wurde das rad erstmal von vorne bis hinten schlecht gemacht, aber mir wurde ein ganz nettes angebot fÃ¼rs focus fat boy gemacht (550 â¬)
war drauf und dran, das fahrrad zu holen wollte mich nur nochh mal hier erkundigen, ob der preis akzeptabel ist. dieses sagte ich auch und er gleich ganz schorf: hier schaun und dann im inet kaufen???
dann fragte ich, ob ich  eine probefahrt machen kÃ¶nnte. Er sagte wieder: kann man bei karstadt probefahrt machen? ich: nein. brÃ¤uchte aber grÃ¶Ãe M (es stand nur XL da) er in keller kommt wieder hoch sagt: haben wir nicht aufgebaut.
....
ich frag: wann ist denn das fertig aufgebaut. er: heute nicht mehr (k verstÃ¤ndlich war kurz vor feuerabend)
dann sagt er dreist: wenn wirs aufbauen sollen musst aber schonmal 250 euro anzahlung machen.
ich so: nene dann komm ich lieber erst am mo. 

naja das prblem ist, dass ich fÃ¼r den preis in hannover kein gleichwertiges fahrrad bekomme und dann wohl oder Ã¼bel den idioten geld in den arsch stecken muss.

bei ATB war ich,aber die wollten nicht unter 600â¬ fÃ¼r 1 cube gehen, dass etwa meinen erwartungen entsprach:/ (war wohl auch noch etwas schlechter)

oder hat hier jemand noch ne tip?


----------



## tom de la zett (29. April 2007)

Warum lässt er denn keine Probefahrten zu? Dann isser ja nix besser als Karstadt.... Allerdings: da kannst du übrigens Probefahrten machen, wennste nett fragst!

Preis fürs Fat Boy scheint mir ok. Aber bei den Kommentaren vom Verkäufer würde ich persönlich nix da kaufen. Wenn's dir nix macht, schlag zu (also beim Rad mein ich  ) und dann nie wieder rein in den Laden. Obwohl ich die Erfahrung gemacht hab, dass alles was es da günstig gibt zur gleichen Zeit irgendwo anders noch günstiger ist....

Was ich dir alternativ empfehlen könnte, vorher mal reinzuschauen: www.fun-corner.de oder www.bunnyhop.de in Hameln. Da kannst notfalls mit dem Zug hin und dem Rad gleich zurück!  

Oder tatsächlich im internet auch mal gucken. Musst du dir wenigstens auch keine dummen Sprüche anhören und wenn mal was ist, kannst du es entweder selber schrauben oder es finden sich auch noch genug Läden, die ihr Geld mit Reparaturen (auch von Versenderrädern) gerne verdienen....

So long


----------



## stick007 (29. April 2007)

frankie07 schrieb:


> war am sa auch zu besuch. hab mich nachem bike um die 500 euro umgeschaut, und hielt dem verkäufer (leicht rote haare,25-30) erstmal ne angebot von karstadt (aber schon verworfen) unter die nase. daraufhin wurde das rad erstmal von vorne bis hinten schlecht gemacht, aber mir wurde ein ganz nettes angebot fürs focus fat boy gemacht (550 )
> war drauf und dran, das fahrrad zu holen wollte mich nur nochh mal hier erkundigen, ob der preis akzeptabel ist. dieses sagte ich auch und er gleich ganz schorf: hier schaun und dann im inet kaufen???
> dann fragte ich, ob ich  eine probefahrt machen könnte. Er sagte wieder: kann man bei karstadt probefahrt machen? ich: nein. bräuchte aber größe M (es stand nur XL da) er in keller kommt wieder hoch sagt: haben wir nicht aufgebaut.
> ....
> ...



Dann versuch doch bei ATB noch ein paar Zubehörteile oder Inspektion etc. herauszuhandeln. Ich weiß, dass Leo nicht so die Brüller-Preise beim Neukauf eines Fahrrades macht, aber schiebe bitte nicht Keha das Geld in den Hintern. 
Die sind es nicht wert. Alleine wie die Dich schon wieder behandeln haben, das ist doch unterste Schublade. Da würde ich aus Prinzip schon nicht mehr kaufen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. April 2007)

Bei Keha war ich zu Beginn auch mal, bin dann aber dort nie wieder aufgetaucht (anno 2003), ein bekannter hat sich dort ein Rad gekauft und war zufrieden. Bei ATB bin ich regelmäßig wenn´s mal Kleinteile sein sollen, meine REBA hatte ich auch dort besorgt und fand den Preis auch ok, lag zwar über den Versendern, dafür ist aber auch die Garantieabwicklung vor Ort, wenn mal was sein sollte. Für den Radkauf sagt es mir dort allerdings nicht so zu. Warum auch immer. Wollte ja keine Kompletträder mehr in Shops kaufen. Bei meinem Renner habe ich ne Ausnahme gemacht und bin bei Laufrad-Hannover gelandet. :shrug:


----------



## frankie07 (29. April 2007)

da ich frÃ¼her nÃ¤he hameln gewohnt habe kenn ich die lÃ¤den ganz gut.
funcorner find ich aber doch noch etwas besser als bunny hop.

ich hab mal paar sachen bei funcorner geschaut und 2 bikes find ich ganz nett.
leider kostet das eine 730 und ich weiss nicht, ob ich weit runterhandeln kann, da ich doch schon gerne scheibenbremse haben wollte

hier die beiden bikes:


http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?c...roduct=A001372

Cube Acid Disc:

ALU 7005
RockShox Dart3 PopLoc (Federweg 80mm)
Ritchey Logic Integrated
Ritchey Riser
Ritchey
Scape Light
Scape Active4
Shimano 440
Shimano Cartridge
Shimano Deore XT
Shimano Deore LX
Magura HS 11
Magura HS 11
Shimano Deore
Shimano Deore
Shimano HG53
Rigida Sphinx
Shimano Deore
DT Swiss
Schwalbe Smart Sam
Schwalbe Smart Sam
Fasten
Flat Black / Anthrazit
12,60 kg
14â/ 16â/ 18â/ 20â/ 20â /22â / Lady
Optional mit Hayes HFX9 Scheibenbremse 


nur weiÃ ich nicht, ob die Shimano 440 (Kurbel) & Shimano Cartridge (innenlager) totaller schrott sind

--------------------------

oder das Gary Fisher Tassajara (Angebote


Frame 	Gold Series 6061 T6 internally and externally butted aluminum | Genesis Geometry

Wheels 	Shimano M525 disc-compatible hubs + Bontrager Camino rims + 14G Stainless Steel spokes | Bontrager Jones XR 26x2.25 tires

Suspension 	Manitou Axel Platinum Air fork w/TPC Lock-Out | 100mm travel | Magnesium lowers

Componentry 	Shimano M-571 LX rear derailleur + M-511 Deore shifters + M-510 Deore front derailleur | Bontrager Select 44/32/22 crank | Avid SD3 linear pull brakes | Alloy platform pedals |


ich weiÃ gehÃ¶rt hier nicht ganz hin, aber es geht ja um eine hÃ¶here Ziel und ich hab nicht so die ahnung


Edit: bei bunnyhop hab ich auch nochmal reingeschaut. das Ghost SE 3002 geht auch noch fÃ¼r den preis oder?
http://bunnyhop.4ox.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p90_Ghost-SE-3002.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (29. April 2007)

achja noch was lustiges

ich sag so: wollt nochmal meinungen im inet ranholen, bevor ich das rad kaufe
ER: ach in den foren sind doch immer nur idioten, die eh keine ahnung haben und  nur schlau was erzählen wollen


----------



## könni__ (30. April 2007)

@frankie 
bei bunny hop kannst du die Räder problemlos probefahren schau dir mal dieses Focus an: http://bunnyhop.4ox.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p642_Focus-Black-Hills.html
oder ein Steppenwolf Timber da kannste dann die Komponenten und Farbe wählen. Ich zumindest komme mit dem Steppenwölfen super klar. 
ausserdem haben die noch mehr Marken als Keha (Specialized, Ghost,...)


----------



## frankie07 (30. April 2007)

so da bin ich wieder 
nach einem langen tag kann ich euch verkünden, dass ich keha keine kohle in a.... gesteckt habe.

war bei funcorner und hab mir das bike geholt.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000177&product=A001012
es war ein messebike und war 300 euro runtergesetzt, lässt sich super fahren und ausstattungstechnisch ist es (hoffentlich, ganz so gut kenne ich mich ja nicht aus) angemessen?

service war wie erwartet 1a.
mit einer der bremsen stimmte irgendwas nicht und wurde  promt ausgewechselt. außerdem hatte die schaltung irgendwie auch ne komische einstellung. auch dies wurde sofort behoben!

ich hoffe das waren 650 gut investierte euronen

Edit: oh die federgabel scheint nicht die beste zu sein:/ naja muss ich mir mal irgendwann ne neue holen.
waren 650 euro doch zu viel? es ist so schlimm, wenn man nicht wirklich ahnung von einem bike hat


----------



## hifi-corsa (30. April 2007)

Ist doch absolut OK das Rad....für den Preis ist das doch in Ordnung würd ich mal sagen.

Und daß du nicht das Beste kriegst,wenn dein Budget bei 650 Euro liegt,sollte jedem klar sein. Und mal meine Meinung: je billiger das Bike,umso wichtiger ist im Fall der Fälle der Service,den nur der Fachhandel bieten kann...obs ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung im www für 50-100 Euro weniger gibt,relativiert sich schnell,wenn öfter mal was kaputt ist und man dafür nen Ansprechpartner vor Ort hat;-)

Und bei FunCorner war ich die Tage auch das erste mal und fand die Leute da seeeehr sehr freundlich...aber eine Frage hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen: wie hält der eine Mitarbeiter das bei brütender Hitze mit ner Wollmütze aufm Kopf aus? ...naja,jeder,wie er's mag...außerdem hats nix mitm Thema zu tun;-)


----------



## frankie07 (30. April 2007)

war heute so propenvoll
außerdem war ich noch hinten bei der werkstatt. was die da an arbeit stehen haben kann sich echt sehen lassen

hab bei keha noch nie so viele leute gesehen, die wirklich 1 bike gekauft haben


----------



## Magman202 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Also das Rad kostet 799â¬ und war um 300â¬ reduziert und du hast 650â¬ bezahlt.....geiler Deal !! Dann lieber zum Fettwanzschlumpf und fÃ¼r 600 einen Focus FatyBoy



> oh die federgabel scheint nicht die beste zu sein:/ naja muss ich mir mal irgendwann ne neue holen.
> waren 650 euro doch zu viel? es ist so schlimm, wenn man nicht wirklich ahnung von einem bike hat



Scheiss auf die Gabel....have Fun und fahr rum......650â¬ ist viel fÃ¼r ein Rad wo alles auf die schnelle ausgebessert wurde quasi Gebrauchtfahrzeug....ich hÃ¤tte lieber den FatBoy von der Optik einfach besser........


----------



## frankie07 (1. Mai 2007)

ich hab gesagt listenpreis ist 950...
und 150 euro ist es immerhin noch reduziert. es läuft super und optisch find ich das trek schon besser.
gebraucht halte ich ein bisschen übertrieben, da es nur dumm rumstand
aber spätestens, wenn mal was an dem rad ist werde ich mich nicht wie der letzte idiot fühlen.


----------



## Magman202 (1. Mai 2007)

Meine Meinung ist die das Du mit dem FatBoy vom Schlumpf mit der MÃ¼tze besser fahren wÃ¼rdest. 550â¬+super Gabel wÃ¤re noch drin.....jetzt 800 und schon denkst Du Ã¼ber eine neue Gabel nach...mir wÃ¼rde das zu Denken geben....kommst Du aus Hannover, wenn ja ich auch 

FÃ¼r 800â¬ bei Transalp24 wÃ¼rdest Du auch einen guten Deal machen


----------



## frankie07 (1. Mai 2007)

jo komm aus hannover

hab doch keine 800 bezahlt sondern nur 650.
ausstattungstechnisch nehmen sich beide wohl nicht so viel und gerade ich als blutiger anfänger wollte ne guten service haben, wo ich nicht erst überlegen muss ob ich mir das antue oder nicht
hab 1 mal ne kunden gesehn der eigentlich nur 1 teil repariert haben wollte, sie aber gesagt haben wir machen das nur wenn gleich komplett neue schaltung nimmst. wir machen keine halben sachen. sowas ist einfach ne frechheit und gerade als anfänger können die mir erzählen was sie wollen.

800 war mir denfinitiv zu viel, da ich vor 5 tagen nicht über 400 gehen wollt


----------



## Magman202 (1. Mai 2007)

Hi

Naja dann ist der Preis doch ok
Wie alt bist Du eigentlich?

Gruß
Magman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (1. Mai 2007)

dieses jahr werd ich 26
also 1/4 jahrhundert hab ich geknackt


----------



## MotörBike (2. Mai 2007)

Also: vor über 20 Jahren, hab' ich bei KEHA -> damals noch in der Isernhagener Str. - kleiner Eckladen, mein 1. Bike gekauft. Da ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch keine Ahnung hatte, ging der Verkauf sehr schnell über die Bühne. Die Kiste wurde aber schnell geklaut, so das ein neues her mußte. Dann ein Longus Comp. gekauft (ein Laden in der Arndt Str., Name weiß ich nicht mehr). Irgendwann hab' ich dann Leo von ATB kennengelernt, als ATB noch ein kleiner 'Hinterhof-Laden an der Podbi war. Mit der Zeit wurde das Longus ordentlich gepimpt.
Gut, irgendwann zerlegte sich auch die Karre.

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike schaute ich auch bei KEHA vorbei.
1. 5 - 8 Minuten kümmerte sich keine S.. um mich.
2. Ein gelangweilter Pseudoverkäufer fragte mich, was ich denn wolle.
3. Mir wurden Bikes präsentiert, die überhaupt nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen.
4. Nachdem der Verkäufer merkte, das ich dort wohl kein Bike kaufen werde, wurde mir nahegelegt, doch bitte zu gehen; es gäbe noch viele andere Kunden.

*Das ganze geschah so ca. 1990/92*

Fazit: Wenn Du in Hannover ein Bike kaufen möchtest, geh' zu Leo oder Connie's Radshop und strafe KEHA mit Ignoranz.


----------



## zaphodb520 (2. Mai 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Dann ein Longus Comp. gekauft (ein Laden in der Arndt Str., Name weiß ich nicht mehr).



Ich glaub, der hiess Velosport.


----------



## Apollon (2. Mai 2007)

hallo leutz,
hatte keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen und entschuldige mich, wenn meine Frage schon einmal vorkam:
Bei uns din der Zeitung steht ab und zu Werbung von Keha Sport. Mein Vater hat sich den Artikel harausgepickt, weil es dort zum Beispiel das Focus Variado und Variado Expert ( jaja, ich weiß das sind Rennräder, aber tut nichts zur Sache) anstatt 999/ 1199 Euronen für 799/ 999 Euros gibt.
Könnte man auf das Angebot zurückgreifen, oder sollte man in diesem Shop nichts kaufen, weil man Angst haben muss, das alle Komponenten minderwertige Ware sind und nur zusammengeklatscht wurden??

danke


----------



## Apollon (2. Mai 2007)

ach, und ich wollte noch mal fragen, welcher laden das da neben Elektro Konrad ist. Bin seltener in Hannover  
Der kam mir eigentlich ganz nett vor, als ich da mal durchgelatscht bin


----------



## frankie07 (2. Mai 2007)

der neben conrad ist keha 
und wenn du mal etwas langer dort drin stehst und zeigst,dass du gewisse vorstellung hast oder sogar dir schon angebote eingeholt hast, wo man etwa gleichwertige fahrräder hat ,dann werden sie ganz anders.
sprüche wie: fahrt irgendein weltmeister denn diese marke" Marke". bei uns fahren gleich 5. die marke focus.das ist sicher nicht sehr nützlich.

am besten ließt du dir den ganzen thread durch, denn dieser hat mach letzendlich auch dazu gebraucht nach hameln zu fahren.
außer du kennst dich sehr gut mit wartung und reperaturen aus und bist nicht mehr auf den service von keha angewiesen


----------



## Magman202 (2. Mai 2007)

Kaufen kann man GrundsÃ¤tzlich Ã¼berall jedoch mag nicht jeder diesen Dicken Schlumpf von KEHA. Die QualitÃ¤t ist Ã¼berall gleich nur der Preis eben nicht.

Meiner Erkenntnis nach sind die Preise bei KEHA immer noch unter den Sonderangeboten der anderen HÃ¤ndler also Preisfaktor klar fÃ¼r KEHA.

Will ich schnell was kaufen ohne eine Beratung zu beanspruchen und sich ggf. beleidigen zu lassen mit dem Hintergrund ein SchnÃ¤ppchen zu schlagen dann gehe ich zur KEHA. Beratung gibts hier nicht es zÃ¤hlt nur das Geld. KÃ¶nig Kunde gibts nicht weil der Dicke schon KÃ¶nig ist.

Will ich anstÃ¤ndige Beratung und einen kompetenten VerkÃ¤ufer ggf. auch eine Probefahrt oder gar paar Gratiszugaben mit dem GefÃ¼hl hier KÃ¶nig Kunde zu sein dann gehe ich ganz klar NICHT zu KEHA sondern zu einem Fachbetrieb von mir aus ATB.

Tja Du musst dich entscheiden was Dir lieber ist 50â¬ zu sparen oder KÃ¶nig Kunde zu sein.

GruÃ
Magman


----------



## zaphodb520 (3. Mai 2007)

Apollon schrieb:


> hallo leutz,
> hatte keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzulesen und entschuldige mich, wenn meine Frage schon einmal vorkam:
> Bei uns din der Zeitung steht ab und zu Werbung von Keha Sport. Mein Vater hat sich den Artikel harausgepickt, weil es dort zum Beispiel das Focus Variado und Variado Expert ( jaja, ich weiÃ das sind RennrÃ¤der, aber tut nichts zur Sache) anstatt 999/ 1199 Euronen fÃ¼r 799/ 999 Euros gibt.
> KÃ¶nnte man auf das Angebot zurÃ¼ckgreifen, oder sollte man in diesem Shop nichts kaufen, weil man Angst haben muss, das alle Komponenten minderwertige Ware sind und nur zusammengeklatscht wurden??
> ...


Hatte gerade bei BOC in der Vahrenwalder Str . ne Menge reduzierte AlurennrÃ¤der gesehen. Teilweise von 1299â¬ auf 500â¬ runtergesetzt. 
Guck doch da mal.
Tschuldigung fÃ¼r den Einwurf, der nicht zum Thema gehÃ¶rt


----------



## der Zicke (7. Mai 2007)

Juhu, bin eben gerade über diese Diskussion gestolpert. Liegt ja wohl doch nicht an mir alleine, daß ich den Laden so Grottenschlecht finde. Es ist zwar der einzige Laden in Hannover mit ner einigermaßen guten Klamottenauswahl (soweit ich weiß), aber bei der "fachkundigen" und "freundlichen" Bedienung habe ich auch nur zwei Versuche gestartet.  Mein Bike habe ich bei ATB gekauft - nettes Personal, gute Beratung, auch wenn man unter 1000  shoppen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (7. Mai 2007)

Also ich hatte mit keha echt absolut keine Probleme.
Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, was Preise und Verhandlungen angeht.
Also bei keha bekommt man einige Sachen sogar billiger als Topangebote aus dem internet. Vorallem ( bei mir war es so) haben die jungs von keha mir sofort den Rabatt angeboten, ohne das man noch nachsticheln musste.
Also ich wurde bisher von Olli immer beraten und war sehr zufrieden.

In sachen preisen, lässt sich nach meinen erfahrungen bei ATB nicht so viel machen.
mir wurde auch gesagt, dass die "jeden Kunden gleich behandeln", sprich also von sich aus den rabatt geben....war bei mir aber nur nach langem nachfragen der fall...

naja ich stehe beiden läden sehr neutral gegenüber...ich gehe jetzt nicht zu dem einen nicht "weil die doof " sind oder so. Wenn die Preisleistung stimmt geh ich überall hin!


----------



## src (10. Mai 2007)

wie heisst der mit dem schweinzgesicht bei Keha ? der blonde, wahrscheinlich chef.


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Mai 2007)

@ danno

hier ist noch ein sehr zufriedener keha kunde! 

und ja, ich habe das gefühl "könig" zu sein!

mfg sven


----------



## Resistant306 (16. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin auch zufrieden mit Keha. Hatte da noch keine Probleme. Bei mir lagend die Probleme eher in Hameln und bei ATB. In Hameln hab ich mir mal ein Bike gekauft und ne Nußschale bestellt. Bis der Helm da war, brauchte es über 2 Monate. Und als ich mir dann schon wo anders einen besorgt hatte, durfte ich mir auch noch nen doofen Spruch anhören. Aber das hat sich auch wieder geklärt und ich geh weiterhin zu dem Händler, wenn ich in der nähe bin. Bei ATB wollte ich mir mal ein Bike kaufen. Aber nachdem ich ca. 20 minuten allein mit den Rädern unter den Augen eines Lustlosen Verkäufers verbracht hab, bin ich damals nach Hameln gefahren. Und was die Kompetenz und Reparatur betrifft, nehmen sich die Läden alle kaum was. Welcher Laden wartet schon Dämpfer oder Gabeln!? Und die kleineren Geschichten kann nun jeder Mechaniker. Ich mach sogar meinen Gabelservice selbst und bin kein Mechaniker.

Man kann es nehmen wie man will. Wie man in den Läden bedient wird hängt auch manchmal von einem selber ab. Ich arbeite selber allround in einem IT Geschäft. Wir haben da auch einen kleinen Laden in unserer Firma. Da kann ich mir auch die wildesten wünsche anhören. Und dann sind wir auch meistens schuld, wenn wir z.B. keinen 1GB Stick haben, obwohl in der Kunde heute braucht. Alles kann man nicht auf Lager nehmen. Man muss auch die Geschäfte verstehen. Gerade in der Zeit des Internetkaufs geht das Geschäft immer schwerer. Ich will mal lieber nicht sagen, wieviele Leute sich bei uns informieren kommen und sich dann im Internet einkaufen.


----------



## xtccheetah (24. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## Brun0 (27. Juni 2007)

War heute auch dort und kann nix negatives sagen. Wurde nett und geduldig bedient und konnte bin eigentlich voll zufrieden gegangen. Besser als bei einigen Händlern in Braunschweiger Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Air Riding (8. August 2007)

Zum Thema Keha Sport.Der Laden ist nicht der beste,aber ATB oder Bike-a-delic sind auch net besser.Connis Radshop ist ganz gut


----------



## Resistant306 (17. August 2007)

Mal ein kleines Update! Hatte neulich probleme mit einem Vernudelten Innenlager. Bei Keha angerufen und Olli verlangt. War aber der Chef dran und wollte wissen ob er mir helfen kann. Ich hab dann das problem geschildert und gefragt ob sie das Gewinde schneiden könnten. Darauf hin sagte er dann Wortwörtlich "Ihr Downhiller wisst doch immer alles besser. Erst im Internet kaufen und dann zu uns kommen". Das lustige ist, daß das Innenlager aus seinem Laden stammt. Also kann man ja mal sehen, was von der Bergabgemeinde bei Keha gehalten wird. Ich werde jetzt mal im Internet kaufen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. September 2007)

Ich fahre unter anderen ein altes GT aus 1989. Wollte für dieses Bike neue Lager für´s Innenlager (´89 waren es noch keine Patronelager, für die Jüngeren unter euch). Sowohl bei Keha wie auch bei ATB wurde mir gesagt ich solle den alten Schrott doch lieber entsorgen und mir ein neues Bike zulegen. Der nächste Laden den ich ansteuerte war die Zweirad Company in Peine. Super Service, aber man sollte teilweise etwas Zeit mitnehmen, denn die zwei halten sich recht lange mit Ihren Kunden auf (ich finde sehr positiv). Haben sich dann sofort in Ihren Zulieferunterlagen vertieft, zwei drei Telefonate geführt und drei Tage später hatte ich die neuen Lager. also ich kann diesen laden nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Ansonsten habe ich aber bei keha und ATB noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## conway_biker (25. September 2007)

Ich kann RAD CONCEPT in der Südstadt von Hannover empfehlen, die haben zwar nicht so die riesen auswahl aber die bestellen dann die sachen und in der regel dauert das 2-3 tage und die beratung is echt 1. klasse. Die werkstatt is auch zu empfehlen, im sommer muss man nur leider etwas länger warten aber der preis is echt fair. Atb sport is sicher mit einer der besten läden in hannover, die geben sich da echt mühe und man wird echt gut beraten.


----------



## Dr.Uzi (1. Oktober 2007)

Absolute zustimmung dreckladen!!!!!!


----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2007)

Dr.Uzi schrieb:


> Absolute zustimmung dreckladen!!!!!!


da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte das Pech bei meinem ersten Besuch gleich den Chef kennenzulernen.  Das war dann auch der letzte Besuch.


----------



## Tonliner (22. Dezember 2007)

Mit Zweirad Company in Peine kann ich nur zustimmen. Wollte mir dort ein Fahrrad kaufen, hatte natürlich schon gewisse Vorstellungen. Hat mir dort 2 sehr gute Bikes von Stevens und Cube gezeigt. Leider aus meinem Limit raus.
So das ich zum Canyon Käufer geworden bin.

Zu Keha kenne ich unterschiedliche Meinungen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man da nur Angebotsräder kaufen, die meistens nun wirklich eine  guten Preis haben und dann den Laden nicht mehr betreten.
Einige Bekannte von mir gehen nur zu Keha, die sind hellauf begeistert und empfehlen mir den Laden immer.  
Ich denke die können sich nur halten, weil die dort eine hohe Frequenz an "Laufkundschaft"vorhanden ist. Kann ich mir anders nicht erklären.

Ich war auch mal durch puren Zufall in Linden bei "Radgeber" habe mir dort ein paar Zubehör Teile gekauft. Ich war so zufrieden, dass ich da noch mal war. Weil guter Preis und gute freundliche Bedienung.
Verkaufen MTB setig Stevens Räder.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (26. Dezember 2007)

Tag, 
ich habe mir bei Keha mal Kooka Bremshebel gekauft. Waren leider defekt. Genau wie die 5 anderen Paare, die noch im Laden waren. Laut Eddy war das dann mein Pech, warum ich auch so einen USA Schrott kaufen würde. Und überhaupt, mein Fahrrad wäre ja auch aus Arme-Leute-Titan (war ja nur ein Klein), so einen Schrott würde er in seinem Laden nie anbieten. Eddy hat schließlich sein Abi mit 1,0 gemacht usw..
Musste dann mit dem Rechtsanwalt drohen, um mein Geld wiederzubekommen...Warum da noch irgendwer kauft ist mir unverständlich.


Da gehe ich doch lieber zu Leo (ATB, Marienstraße), da kostet es evtl. einen Euro mehr, dafür habe ich einen kompetenten Menschen als Ansprechpartner. Ihr solltet da mal Laufräder einspeichen lassen...


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2009)

geiler laden...da wäre ich dauerkunde


----------



## rigger (27. Mai 2009)

War da auch mal drin, das ging gar nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie07 (28. Mai 2009)

wenn ich langeweile habe und grad in der stadt bin schau ich da zum spass rein


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2009)

Hi,
kann jemand etwas zu dem Versand-Verhalten des Ladens sagen?
Zuverlässigkeit? Verpackung?

Würde da gerne online etwas bestellen, bin mir aufgrund der Berichte hier aber nicht mehr so ganz sicher 

Vielen Dank!
sun909


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann jemand etwas zu dem Versand-Verhalten des Ladens sagen?
> Zuverlässigkeit? Verpackung?
> 
> ...



Lass es...


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Lass es...


das selbe wollt' ich auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## Brun0x (3. August 2009)

dass man das einkaufen zum erlebnis machen soll, haben die anscheinend falsch verstanden.

das nächste mal, wenn ich in h umsteige, werd ich mir den laden einmal anschauen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. August 2009)

Ich habe dort mal die schief eingeklebten Ausfallenden einer Carbongabel reklamiert, hat er dann versucht zu 'richten'. 
Hat auch geklappt.

Hoffentlich bleibt uns dieser Laden noch lange erhalten.


----------



## Brun0x (3. August 2009)

was genau wollte er denn "richten" 

den ausgehärteten kleber oder das gebackene carbon ?


----------



## aradriel (4. August 2009)

Kann man da mal ne Busfahrt hin veranstalten? Das muss ja echt spektakulär sein.


----------



## stinky stinker (9. August 2009)

Das is n richtiger saftladen da ..
neulich wa ich mit n paar kupels da da will uns der verkäufer erzählen das er gerade das erste ausgeliefert bergamont g9 2009 bekommen hat ...
dabei war das die alte butze von 2008
zum rest kein kommentar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel2009 (7. November 2009)

Um nochmals auf die ganzen Läden zurückzukommen:

Keha: 
Als ich das erste mal da war wurde ich nicht groß beraten. Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nur mit einem Freund da war.  Beim 2 Mal war ich mit meiner Mutter da. Da wurde ich sehr nett beraten. *Durfte auch gleich Probefahren*.
Natürlich habe ich auch schon gelesen das viele mit Keha unzufrieden sind aber das da jemand einen dummen Spruch gemacht hat kam bei mir noch nicht vor.
Wie gut man *beraten wird liegt* sicher auch viel *am* *Verkäufer*.

ATB Sport:
*Mein absoluter Favorit ist ATB*. Einfach weil die *Modelle top* sin und die *Beratung auch sehr kompetent*. Wenn ihr euch mal beraten lassen wollt, ght zu er  Frau (gibt glaube nur eine). Die ist sehr freundlich und *weiß auch echt viel*.
*Prospekte bekommt ihr überings auch gleich mit*.
Schade aber, dass mich nach 3 Besuchen *nicht* mal jemand gefragt hat, ob ich mal *Probefahren* möchte.

Connis Rad Shop:
*Connis Rad Shop könnt ihr vergessen*. War heute da (07.11.09) und eine kleiner ungemütlicher Laden mit 4 bis 5 Bikes. Die Beratung war auch schlimm. Bin dort rein gegangen, es war sonst niemand im Laden und man hat nicht mal Hallo gesagt oder gefragt, ob man weiterhelfen könnt.


Fazit: Ich habe meine Besten Erfahrungen bisher bei ATB gemacht.
Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei keinen dieser Läden bisher ein Bike gekauft habe. Aber bei ATB habe ich mir das schon vorgenommen. ATB hat Hersteller wie Cube und Ghost im Angebot.



Dann noch viel Spaß bei Bike Shoppen in Hannover


----------



## taifun (7. November 2009)

Schließt doch endlich diesen Thread...das kann doch keiner mehr sehen


----------



## foxi (8. November 2009)

am besten es gibt hier nur noch ein thema nee bloss nicht! 
auch ich musste meine Erfahrungen mit den Laden sammeln und fand es ok wieder mal etwas davon zu lesen


----------



## caadman (13. November 2009)

... schon mal beim fahrrad-kontor in der list gewesen ???


----------



## der stimp (15. November 2009)

kleine anekdote (sinngemäß gekürzt) zu khea

i - was kostet das bike? (cannondale gemini als es noch aktuell war)
v - 500,-
i - alles klar, clown gefrühstückt? und nun lass uns bitte über geld sprechen!
v - ey, ich lass mich von euch doch nicht verarschen, ich hab ahnung, bla bla
i - sorry, ich möchte hier geld lassen für ein bike und mich nciht becshimpfen lassen
v - ja, ihr wisst ja eh immer alles besser mit euren baumarkträdern!
i - hatte, stinky, stab und cheetah und würd die nicht unbedingt als baumarkt bezeichnen!
v - kona ist schei**!
i - hey, ich bin hier um ein bike zu kaufen und nicht meine bikes von dir beleidigen zu lassen!

da hatte dann zum glück auch schon wer anderes übernommen mit dem man recht normal reden konnte. 
probefahrt wäre ok gewesen und nen guten preis hat er auch vorgeschlagen.

kaufen würde ich da trotzdem nie im leben. 
gelegentlich da reinschauen, auf den busch klopfen und mit nem breiten grinsen im gesicht wieder rausgehen reicht mir total.
andere gelegentliche besuche dort enden eigentlich immer im totalen sumpf derer inkompetenz 
(NEIN, sowas wie halflink ketten gibt es nciht!) aua aua...


----------



## Dennis2901 (18. November 2009)

Ihr habt probleme???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. November 2009)

kurze anekdote...
muss so 2007 gewesen sein...ich in hannover noch relativ neu mit meinem henry morgan dh^^
meine dämpfer feder war zu weich und wollte ne härtere...hatte die zugstufe vom dämpfer reingedreht (zum flat droppen)
nun gut, ich halt zu keha:
1.V hallo, bitte bring deine schleuder aus den laden...
ich: nee hab kein schloss mit.
1.V was willste denn?
ich: härtere feder für manitou swinger six way
1.V manitou is doof...auserdem is dein dämpfer kaputt der kommt ganz langsam raus...
ich: nee zugstufe reingedreht...
1V ruft 2V zu sich und beide: dein dämpfer is tot du brauchst nen neuen...
ich. nö zugstufe is reingedreht....
BEIDEv nöö der is kputt....
ich; ALLES KLAR ICH GEH WO ANDERS HIN
beideV: jaja DownhillEr ohne ahnung....

top beratung^^

seither bei connis glücklich......atb is auch nett aber ich find connis gemütlicher^^


----------



## bastis (13. Dezember 2009)

ja ich finde oder bin der meinung das man öfter schlechte sachen üver atb veröffentlichen sollte, fast jeder hat da schon erfahrung mit gemacht und das es der schlechteste laden ist wo gibt iost sicher auch jedem der dort einmal beraten wurde oder etwas gekauft hat bewusst!

ich habe schon einigen abgeraten dort zu kaufen und sie haben es auch nicht gemacht und es bis heute nicht bereut.. 

ich weiss weshalb so ein scheiss laden überhaupt noch existiert?!?!?!??! 

ich war ja fast daran die zu verklagen, mittlerweile wohne ich ja fast daneben und ich bin immer sehr nett wenn ich daran vorbei fahre...


----------



## der stimp (13. Dezember 2009)

bastis, meinst du wirklich ATB? 
weil wir lästern hier grad fröhlich über keha sport ab....


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ja ich finde oder bin der meinung das man öfter schlechte sachen üver atb veröffentlichen sollte, fast jeder hat da schon erfahrung mit gemacht und das es der schlechteste laden ist wo gibt iost sicher auch jedem der dort einmal beraten wurde oder etwas gekauft hat bewusst!
> 
> ich habe schon einigen abgeraten dort zu kaufen und sie haben es auch nicht gemacht und es bis heute nicht bereut..
> 
> ...




Warst Du derjenige, der dort einen Internetkaufdämpfer mit Krawall reklamieren wollte?


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)

ich bin für einen flashmob bei denen im laden... aus allen himmelsrichtungen kommt zu einer uhrzeit biker und stürmen mit bike den laden...

wer ist dabei?


----------



## bastis (13. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> bastis, meinst du wirklich ATB?
> weil wir lästern hier grad fröhlich über keha sport ab....



ja ich meine natürlich keha, sorry mein fehler mario ich hatte vorher etwas üba atb gelesen.. shit... 


aba sag mal mario, ich habe tweety heute getroffen und er meinte du kennst vieleicht jemand der buchsen fräsen kann fürn dämpfer???



ohneworte schrieb:


> Warst Du derjenige, der dort einen Internetkaufdämpfer mit Krawall reklamieren wollte?



nein also es king ja um keha und dort war ich nicht wegen einem dämpfer sondern meiner gebrochenen schwinge  garantiefall.. er wollte von mir irgendwie nen fuchs haben weil mein fsa ss kaputt wäre und den hätte er mal aus nettigkeit und wegen kunden service gefettet.. da bin ich abgegangen weil man nen kaputten steuersatz wie er sagte der aba nix kaputt war nicht fetten muss und 9zweitens ich für das geld einen nagelneuen bekomme.. habe mir jetzt nen fsa dh pro geholt für 29 im angebot von 60 oda so runter die spinner ....



kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin für einen flashmob bei denen im laden... aus allen himmelsrichtungen kommt zu einer uhrzeit biker und stürmen mit bike den laden...
> 
> wer ist dabei?



also wie gesagt ich wohne 20 meter entfernt, wäre dabei und würde meine wohnung als start und stütz punkt sowohl auch als unterschlupf anbieten ..


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ja ich meine natürlich keha, sorry mein fehler mario ich hatte vorher etwas üba atb gelesen.. shit...
> 
> 
> aba sag mal mario, ich habe tweety heute getroffen und er meinte du kennst vieleicht jemand der buchsen fräsen kann fürn dämpfer???
> ...



Na dann ist ja wieder gut!


----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja wieder gut!



oh ja .. solange man den laden nicht betretten tut ist alles jut ..


----------



## SouzA (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Hab das alte Ding mal rausgekramt, weil ich auf der Suche bin...

Habe mir vor kurzem voller Euphorie nen Versenderbike gekauft.
Nun bin ich schonmal auf der Suche nach nem Laden, der Inspektionen an fremden Bikes durchführt UND mich nicht blöd anguckt.

Einigermaßen vernünftige Arbeiten sollten die Leutz natürlich auch abliefern.

Richtung Süd-Westlich von Hannover wär optimal...Innenstadt wär auch kein Prob.

habt ihr nen Tip für mich?

cya
SouzA


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2011)

alles klar. zu keha am steintor (schön zentral) kannst du hier ja genug lesen und dir deine meinung drüber bilden ob es der richtige shop für dich ist. 

am aegi wäre atb eine definitiv fitte anlaufstelle mit leuten die auch wissen was sie tun und nicht nur so tun als ob... 
alternativ aber auch conis radshop am königsworher platz. jens laden ist klein und fein.  

beides läden die auch sehr zentral in hannover liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouzA (11. Februar 2011)

Okay,
Danke für deine Tips.
Die Namen ATB und Conis Radshop sind ja nun schon öfters hier gefallen.

Werde dort mal hinfahren.

Für andere weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.

cya
SouzA


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2011)

wenn der thread eh schon mal wieder ausgebuddelt wurde, hab ich auch noch mal wieder was nettes aus dem kompetenz shop keha: 

k: ich hätte gern eine sattelstütze mit 30.0 durchmesser 
v: (schlägt katalog auf und schaut alles durch) nein, stützen mit so einem durchmesser gibts überhaupt nicht! 
k: nicht existent oder nur nicht bei euch zu bekommen? 
v: nein, dieses maß gibt es generell nicht! 
k: (blickt in den bestellkatalog) und was ist das? 
v: argh... 

na und 3 mal dürft ihr raten was der kunde in dem katalog gefunden hat


----------



## bastis (11. Februar 2011)

ich kann dem nur zustimmen .. der laden am steintor geht mal gar nicht! gibt nix schlimmeres! und atb ist eine sehr gute alternative, heute zu tage muss man eben in die tasche greifen wenn man service haben will aber wennn der service gut ist ist es auch okay!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn der thread eh schon mal wieder ausgebuddelt wurde, hab ich auch noch mal wieder was nettes aus dem kompetenz shop keha:
> 
> k: ich hätte gern eine sattelstütze mit 30.0 durchmesser
> v: (schlägt katalog auf und schaut alles durch) nein, stützen mit so einem durchmesser gibts überhaupt nicht!
> ...



und viel geilerist es wenn man weis ein welchem verhältnis k zu v steht^^


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2011)

ich sags ja, hannovers kompetenz shop - da werden sie geholfen...


----------



## Hubertus-K-W (14. Juni 2011)

Eure Beiträge sind lesenswert.
Da muß ich mit meiner Gemahlin mal hin.


----------



## bastis (14. Juni 2011)

Hubertus-K-W schrieb:


> Eure Beiträge sind lesenswert.
> Da muß ich mit meiner Gemahlin mal hin.



wieso muss man den zu keha gehen?


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> wieso muss man den zu keha gehen?



schaulustigkeit...


----------



## Mopper (24. Juni 2011)

Moin, 
bin so ziemlich neu hier, aber kann zu Keha nur sagen das die nen Top Service und eine sehr gute Beratung haben.Keine Ahnung was andere hier gegen Keha stinken, ich bin mit denen voll zufrieden. Bin bisher immer voll glücklich aus dem Laden gegangen. 
Hab hier schon viel negatives gelesen, aber dies hat sich niemals bestätigt, also rate ich jedemen sein Urteil selber zu fällen und nicht dem Mainstream nachzulaufen. 
Von mir aus gibts ne Empfehlung für Keha. 

Grüßle Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2011)

ist immer wieder schön das "neulinge" den laden so nett in schutz nehmen. 
die hier kritik übenden, saugen sich all die dinge auch ganz bestimmt aus den fingern und folgen dem mainstream  

wenn zwischen keha und dir die chemie stimmt ist doch alles toll.


----------



## Mopper (24. Juni 2011)

Nabend, 
ist ja nicht so das ich erst seit zwei Tagen mtb fahre.Bin schon länger Kunde von Keha und kann bis heut nichts negatives berichten. Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, aber ich kenne es von der Arbeit. Wenn einer einem blöd kommt, dann komme ich ihm auch blöd. Das ist ganz einfach und schon ists ne zwickmühle ;-) 
Bisher war mein Eindruck, dass dies ein sehr kompetentes Team ist, dass auch selber mit dem radl unterwegs ist und auch mal nen positiven Ratschlag geben kann. 


Grüßle Lukas


----------



## der stimp (24. Juni 2011)

naja, ein richtiger honk ist halt der chef. gibt/gab durhcaus auch mal den ein oder anderen verkäufer der was auf dem kasten hatte. 
ist in dem laden leider absolute seltenheit. 
aber wie schon gesagt, schön zu hören das du dich dort gut aufgehoben fühlst.


----------



## Mopper (24. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich leg meine Hand nicht ins Feuer, aber ich bin bisher immer gut und kompetent zu wirklichen guten Preisen Beraten worden. 
Was Ihr draus macht ok, aber immer alles nur schlecht machen find ich nich ok.


----------



## Neartheabyss (25. Juni 2011)

bist du ein mitarbeiter aus dem laden


----------



## Mopper (25. Juni 2011)

Nabend,
nee bin ich nicht. Ich fahre zwar gerne Rad, aber meine Brötchen verdiene ich am Schreibtisch und in einer Zerspanenden Werkstatt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Juni 2011)

Mopper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich leg meine Hand nicht ins Feuer, aber ich bin bisher immer gut und kompetent zu wirklichen guten Preisen Beraten worden.
> Was Ihr draus macht ok, aber immer alles nur schlecht machen find ich nich ok.



das ist auch besser so das du deine hand nicht dafür ins feuer legst! keha wird von leuten besucht die darauf stehen sich dämlich anmachen zu lassen, zu viel geld haben oder einfach keinen plan!


----------



## 4Olli (2. Juli 2011)

Der Laden hört sich echt lustig an - da muss ich mal hin, wenn ich nächste Woche in Hannover bin )

*Gedankennotiz: Popcorn, Cola und nen Liegestuhl mitnehmen


----------



## bastis (2. Juli 2011)

4Olli schrieb:


> Der Laden hört sich echt lustig an - da muss ich mal hin, wenn ich nächste Woche in Hannover bin )
> 
> *Gedankennotiz: Popcorn, Cola und nen Liegestuhl mitnehmen



jeaaaaaa


----------



## der stimp (2. Juli 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2011)

Mopper for President. 

Einfach nur geil. Und so ein alter Forumshase.


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

Hi!
Kann das mit Keha nur bestätigen.
Ursprünglich komm ich ausm Kfz-Bereich und Jobbte auch ne Zeit als Bikemechaniker,so mach ich an meinen Bike(s) und für Bekannte alles selbst.
Nur einmal hatte ich n riesen Problem mit einem Hinterbaudämpfer,was inzwischen ja gelöst ist.

Ich mailte die mit meinem Problem an da die ja auch Cannondale führen.
Ich sollte vorbeikommen da sie mir vor Ort ne Lösung versprachen.
Gesagt getan.
Ich ab nach Hannover die 20km per Bahn und dahin.
ABER!-ich hätt mir das ganze sparen können
So ein Trottel da hinterm Thresen.
Nur dummes gequatsche!
Dann fing der noch an über Magura zu lästern was ich gar nicht wissen wollte,und wegen Dämpfer könne mir auch nicht Reset in Hannover helfen wo er selbst mal Jobbte und von Dämpfern angeblich Ahnung ohne ende hätte...

Wenn er die AHNUNG in dem Bereich hat,dann hätt er mir ja Risse-Racing in USA anbieten können.

Also,wer Märchen und Geschichten usw hören will und starke nerven hat,nur hin da.

Mich sehn die da nicht mehr.

Fun Corner in Hameln und ATB in Hannover sind ne gute Alternative.

P.S. n Bekannter von mir wurd bei Keha auch nur dumm zugelabert was er mir entnervt erzählte.


----------



## magza3003 (23. April 2015)

Hatte mir dort ein Fahrrad gekauft. Und muss sagen das der Verkäufer mir wirklich sehr genau zu gehört hat 
und ich wirklich genau das Bike bekommen habe was ich wollte und das auch noch zu einem unschlagbaren Preis(Internetangebote miteinbezogen). Da ich nun sehr viel fahre und irgendwas "geküsst" habe, hatte ich einen Speichendefekt. Es waren sogar Spuren die mir erst im  Laden selbst aufgefallen sind an der Felge ich dachte schon "na toll 1,5 Monate alt das hast Du toll hinbekommen" Habe natürlich ne nette Rechnung erwartet, da es mein Fehler war. Und ich ruf heute an . Null komma Nix, Kulanz . Ich bin echt total baff und wirklich beeindruckt ich denke nicht das das mal so eben jeder Laden auf Kulanz gemacht hätte. Ich erwarte von einem Fahrradgeschäft das ich kompetent beraten werde und auch gerade bei Problemen nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werde. Genau das habe ich bei Keha bekommen.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (27. April 2015)

Hmm....dabei seit, 04/15 und einen Beitrag.....

Wohne schon länger in Hannover und sowohl als potentieller MTB-Käufer, als auch bei spezieller Nachfrage wegen eines bestimmten Techn. Problems, war die Beratung für mich einfach unbefriedigend und bei der Beratung fürs Bike, hätte ich einen übellaunigen Menschen vor mir. Das geht mal gar nicht, selbst wenn er perfektes Fachwissen vorzeigen kann, da lasse ich doch nicht meine hart verdiente Kohle!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (29. April 2015)

Es ist eigentlich ein Wunder das KEHA sich überhaupt am leben hält! Nur durch die Läufer und Triatlethen kann es doch nicht sein?!  
Der Laden war vor 25 Jahren schon Müll und ist bis heut nicht besser geworden, gerade mit der engstirnigen Ansicht bei manchen Produkten. Ich bleib bei ATB!


----------



## RickStar (30. April 2015)

Also ich weiss nicht, was die meisten gegen den Laden haben.
Bin neulich rein, da ich eh am Steintor war und neue Bremsbelaege brauchte. 
Rein, gefragt, Preis verhandelt. mit Belaegen wieder raus.. 
Ok, ich wollte/brauchte keine grosse Beratung, da ich wusste, was ich woillte.

Aber auch vor Jahren schon hatte ich bei Keha ein Focus Black Forrest gekauft. Das muss 2004 gewesen sein. Auch da war ich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKtoBerIKE (30. April 2015)

Ist schon lustig, da ist man mal ein paar Jahre off aber manche Themen ändern sich nie =P


----------



## sundancer (1. Februar 2017)

Ich kann den Groll gegen Keha Sport auch nicht verstehen. Hatte da nen Rahmen zum lackieren und neue Lager rein. Hat alles super geklappt. Im Gegensatz dazu: Anfrage bei ATB bzgl. Eines Daempferservice, da könnte man mir nicht mal einen Preis sagen! Kamen nur Ausreden, ja, wissen ja nicht, was defekt ist... Dann sagt mir doch einfach, was es maximal kostet!


----------



## tobby88 (1. Februar 2017)

Mein Mitbewohner hat da sein Fahrrad gekauft. Dabei hat er vorher auch so einige Radläden abgeklappert. Preis/Leistung war wohl bei Keha für ihn am besten, insbesondere auch, weil er ein Komplettrad wollte, aber mit einzelnen aufgewerteten Komponenten. Das haben einige gleich abgelehnt oder zu viel Geld dafür verlangt, Keha hats gemacht. Allerdings bekommen die es aktuell nicht hin, seine Magura-Bremsen mal vernünftig einzustellen. Der Druckpunkt liegt zum Teil im nirgendwo...

Ich war in letzter Zeit ein paar Mal da, um Kleinteile für meinen Fahrrad-Selbstaufbau zu kaufen. Je nachdem, wen man da erwischt, gehts echt freundlich und super kompetent zu. Hab aber auch gehabt, dass ich dem Verkäufer an einem Rad erklärt habe, welches Teil ich meine und er hat es trotzdem nicht kapiert. Bis sein Kollege kam und innerhalb von Sekunden das richtige Teil auf den Tresen legte ^^ Preise waren absolut fair, nur ein bisschen mehr als im Netz, da kann man nicht meckern. Aber fast jedes Mal, wenn ich da war, war einer der Leute (glaube der Chef) am Telefonieren und sagte sehr "unflätige" Sachen, sobald er auflegte. Und dabei scheint er tatsächlich einer von denen zu sein, nicht gerade sooo viel Ahnung haben.

Daher: Keha ist schon ok, wenn man ein einfaches Rad kaufen will, einfache Teile braucht oder Standard-Probleme hat. Mit einem Hightech-Bike oder komplizierteren Dingen wäre ich aber auch vorsichtig. Vorher checken, ob der Mitarbeiter auch Ahnung hat, den man da gerade vor sich hat


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Juli 2017)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich kann den Groll gegen Keha Sport auch nicht verstehen. Hatte da nen Rahmen zum lackieren und neue Lager rein. Hat alles super geklappt. Im Gegensatz dazu: Anfrage bei ATB bzgl. Eines Daempferservice, da könnte man mir nicht mal einen Preis sagen! Kamen nur Ausreden, ja, wissen ja nicht, was defekt ist... Dann sagt mir doch einfach, was es maximal kostet!


Ne Reparatur ist auch kein Service  maximal kostet es einen neuen Dämpfer. Hättest mit der Aussage mehr anfangen können?


----------



## der stimp (6. Juli 2017)

Keha und ATB sind so Spezies für sich. 

Ich denke das ist oft so mit Läden, entweder die Chemie stimmt oder sie stimmt nicht. 

Keha find ich zB komplett zum abgewöhnen weil einer der Besitzer einfach ein grausamer Verkäufer mit total Kundenunorientierten Verhalten ist. Lars, einer der neueren im Team, ist allerdings total aufgeschossen und Kundenorientiert.  

Bei ATB war ich schon Jahre nicht, find es dort aber recht ähnlich. Leo und Tüte muss man mögen oder es passt einfach nicht so recht. Ingo ist immer klasse.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Juli 2017)

Das stimmt. Ist wie Zahnarzt und sowas. Chemie muss passen


----------



## Topa86 (6. August 2018)

Hab mir mal alle Seiten durchgelesen. Schon harter Tobak.  Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der Laden mal so war.

Ich habe mein Caad 12, Slate Apex (Wurde geklaut), Slate Force, Fenix 5s, Vector 3, diverse Teile gekauft iund zig Reparaturen bei Keha durchführen lassen - ich hatte noch nie Probleme. Werde da bedient egal wie lange es dauert. Meine Freundin ihr Rennrad wurde bei zweirad Stadler gekauft, Anstandslos wurden dort Reparaturaufträge erledigt.
Entweder hat sich der Laden innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahren radikal geändert oder ich weiß es nicht.

Kann den Laden immer nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Und was ich noch so bemerkenswert finde, die hälfte der Läden die hier als alternative aufgeführt sind, gibt es nicht mehr - die waren wohl nicht so der Brüller...


----------



## DDFCTY (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Durch ebay-Kleinanzeigen bin ich auf KeHa aufmerksam geworden, den von mir gesuchten Artikel konnte ich nirgends preisgünstiger finden. Ich habe versucht, deren HP zu erreichen bzgl. weiteren interessanten Angeboten und evtl. Hinweisen zu Versandkostenpauschalen, aber dort sind nur rudimentäre Kontaktdaten hinterlegt und der Hinweis, die Seite befände sich in Umgestaltung. Ein Impressum / eine Angabe zum Geschäftsführer sucht man vergeblich! 
Da Hannover für mich nicht gerade mal eben um die Ecke ist, habe ich dort angerufen bzgl. der Versandkosten. Der erste Anrufversuch blieb unbeantwortet, beim zweiten Versuch wurde mir dann in aller Höflichkeit (!) gesagt, man wisse die Versandkosten nicht und ich solle doch bitte eine Anfrage schicken, der Chef würde sie morgen beantworten. 
Fazit: Freundlicher Telefonkontakt und es mag schon so sein, dass ich schnell ein Angebot erhalten würde, aber ein etwas unprofessionell wirkender Nebeneindruck bleibt. 
Und nachdem ich den Thread hier einmal quer gelesen habe, zahle ich jetzt lieber beim zweitgünstigsten ein paar Euro mehr und weiß, dass der Versand schon inkludiert ist, auch ohne eine Anfrage zu schreiben.

Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juni 2021)

Immer dieses "am günstigsten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (14. Juni 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Immer dieses "am günstigsten"


4 Stunden recherchiert, 5 Euro gespart..


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juni 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> 4 Stunden recherchiert, 5 Euro gespart..


Pure Effizienz!!!


----------



## DDFCTY (15. Juni 2021)

Ok, jetzt fehlt nur noch die Belehrung, dass sich ein Unternehmen bei dieser zu Tränen rührenden, noch verbleibenden Verdienstspanne keinen Geschäftsführer und noch nicht einmal ein Impressum auf der Homepage leisten kann / braucht und dass der Fernabsatz für so einen Laden nach rund 30 Jahren am Markt genau so Neuland ist, wie für Merkel das Internet!


----------



## Topa86 (15. Juni 2021)

Puh Leute, ehrlich. Die bauen grad ne neue Homepage. Vorher war die veraltet. 
die haben einen GF.


----------

